# What's the lifespan of a pet pigeon?



## Pigeonfriend

I have done searches for this, but the answers seem to range widely, anywhere from 12 years, all the way up to 30 (of course, I would like to think it's 30).

So, I was wondering, what was your personal experience with having pet pigeons? How long do they live if they are housed indoors and provided proper nutrition and medical care?

Does it matter if it's a male or an egg-laying female?


----------



## spirit wings

you answerd the question already, 12 to 30 years. no one can tell you exactly how long your pigeons will live.


----------



## Pigeonfriend

But I guess what I am wondering is there an average? 

Compared to other animals, it just seems like a huge amount of variation. For example, my dog's breed generally lives 12-14 years. There are some that live up to 17, but the average is 12-14. I also have two guinea pigs. Their average is 5-7 years. Again, they can definitely live 8, 9, or even longer with really good care, but the average is 5-7.

I am curious to find out, do pigeons have an average like that? Are they more likely to live over 15 or just over 10? For those who have had multiple birds, did you notice that there was an average?

I guess it doesn't REALLY matter. She is a pet for life one way or the other. But it would be good to know when she is considered middle-aged, when she is a senior. I think it helps better undertand an animal's needs when you have a better idea of their life stages.


----------



## John_D

We have rescue pigeons in our aviary, whose ages range from 15 years downwards. Over the years we have lost some from various causes - some due to long term effects of the problem that brought them in, some quite unexpectedly. I would class them all as 'pet' pigeons, albeit they don't normally live in the house.

In my experience, we have lost more female birds than male. This has been partly due to them being prone to oviduct infections, egg laying problems and associated tumors. That said, we still have a 15 y.o. hen who came with PMV. Another, who would have been the same age, died from kidney failure consequent, eventually, upon the permanent damage from having PMV years ago.

The mate of our 15 y.o. is about the same age, and also had PMV. He was found to have build up of fluid in the abdomen about 18 months ago, and we didn't think he would survive long. However, with a daily dose of Frusol (Furosemide) he is still there, as active as ever.

Even birds who are kept in a house can develop heart, kidney, or other conditions, or oviduct problems in hens. One might reasonably expect that they would remain free of viral or contagious bacterial illnesses.

So, yes, there is no real average in my book. Some pigeons, like people, just don't get serious health problems and die at a ripe old age (30 would be very exceptional, whereas a little over 20 is a pretty good old age for a pigeon). Some just seem to have a weaker constitution.


----------



## rasheed.rubeena

On an average basis, if they are taken good care of they can live over 15 years.
-Rubeena


----------



## Lefty07

I only have doves, which are smaller, and so probably don't live quite as long as Pigeons - but this may give you some idea. I had a Ringneck Dove live to age 25 and had a Diamond Dove live to 15. So 30 for a Pigeon seems _possible_ but that age is probably a *very lucky pigeon*. As Rubeena says, maybe 15 is average.


----------



## mookeeman

I have a cock bird from 2002 still breeding in my loft so I can see them living a long time.


----------



## spirit wings

Pigeonfriend said:


> But I guess what I am wondering is there an average?
> 
> Compared to other animals, it just seems like a huge amount of variation. For example, my dog's breed generally lives 12-14 years. There are some that live up to 17, but the average is 12-14. I also have two guinea pigs. Their average is 5-7 years. Again, they can definitely live 8, 9, or even longer with really good care, but the average is 5-7.
> 
> I am curious to find out, do pigeons have an average like that? Are they more likely to live over 15 or just over 10? For those who have had multiple birds, did you notice that there was an average?
> 
> I guess it doesn't REALLY matter. She is a pet for life one way or the other. But it would be good to know when she is considered middle-aged, when she is a senior. I think it helps better undertand an animal's needs when you have a better idea of their life stages.


I guess that would be the average between 12 and 30 years. 15 to 20 years?


----------

